# Shek Lo environs, Hong Kong, August 2019



## HughieD (Oct 12, 2019)

More of a wander than an explore so no specific history. Having revisted Shek Lo thought I’d wander over to another place I’d previously looked at previously. The last two times I’d been here, on one occasion I’d been pushed for time and the other the light was fading. However on arriving was faced with this:


Tze Tung Tsuen 01 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Tze Tung Tsuen 02 by HughieDW, on Flickr

…which is good. Glad it’s going to get restored and not go the same way as many ‘heritage’ buildings in HK. So hence thought I’d have a look around the local environs. The first village I looked at was Tze Tung Tsuen. Here there are a lot of stone-built houses that have been left and are in various states of decay:


Tze Tung Tsuen 03 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Tze Tung Tsuen 04 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Tze Tung Tsuen 05 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Tze Tung Tsuen 06 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Tze Tung Tsuen 07 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Tze Tung Tsuen 08 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Tze Tung Tsuen 09 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Tze Tung Tsuen 10 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Tze Tung Tsuen 11 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Tze Tung Tsuen 12 by HughieDW, on Flickr

After that, I moved onto the nearby Tung Kok Wai where the houses are more of a shack style and single storey:


Tung Kok Wai 13 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Tung Kok Wai 12 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Tung Kok Wai 10 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Tung Kok Wai 09 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Tung Kok Wai 08 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Tung Kok Wai 06 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Tung Kok Wai 05 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Tung Kok Wai 04 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Tung Kok Wai 02 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Tung Kok Wai 01 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------

